# Hysterical Literature - the orgasm as art



## Liam_snorkel (28/5/13)

Disclaimer: The videos are safe for work (no nudity) but the audio may turn a few heads.

"In his latest project, Hysterical Literature, photographer Clayton Cubitt takes a beautiful woman, places her at a table in front of a black backdrop and gets her to read from her favorite book while an unseen accomplice below the table attempts to bring the woman to orgasm with a vibrator. The results are an intimate, sexy experience that captures a beauty rarely found in most modern pornography."

http://www.criminalwisdom.com/hysterical-literature-the-orgasm-as-art/


----------



## tricache (28/5/13)

Outstanding!


----------



## Nick JD (28/5/13)

Heh heh. If they did that with guys, the longest video would be 37 seconds.


----------



## tricache (28/5/13)

Nick JD said:


> Heh heh. If they did that with guys, the longest video would be 37 seconds.


Including start and finish fade :lol:


----------



## punkin (28/5/13)




----------



## tricache (28/5/13)

Oh internet I love you LMAO


----------



## spog (29/5/13)

i will never,never be able to keep a straight face in future when a public speaker stuff's up during their speech,never.."oi whats under the podium".  ...cheers...spog...


----------



## manticle (29/5/13)

hot


----------



## Florian (29/5/13)

I've seen something similar with Japanese female news readers - albeit a bit more graphical.


----------



## tavas (30/5/13)

Nice work if you can get it


----------



## Airgead (30/5/13)

Florian said:


> I've seen something similar with Japanese female news readers - albeit a bit more graphical.


Would that be the Bukkake news? That's definitely another case of -

Dear Japan,

Seriously? WTF?

Signed
Rest Of The World


----------



## tricache (30/5/13)

Airgead said:


> Would that be the Bukkake news? That's definitely another case of -
> 
> Dear Japan,
> 
> ...


/incognito mode h34r:


----------



## tricache (30/5/13)

Bahahahahahaha WTF!!!!


----------

